# Ordner/Pfad im Internet auslesen



## shampoogy (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Wunsch ist es, einen Ordner/Pfad im Internet nach seinen enthaltenen Dateien zu durchsuchen und diese mit dem Namen ausgeben zu lassen.
Ich suche also nach so etwas wie file.listFiles() eben nur für einen Internetpfad. Hintergrund ist, eine Homepage nach veralteten Dateien zu durchforsten.

Bsp:
Hier gibt es folgende Grafik: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images_v6/misc/tuts_default.gif

Kann ich so was machen wie "Zeige mir alle Dateien des Ordners http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images_v6/misc"?

Danke


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (13. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen

Entweder du aktivierst die Ordneransicht auf dem Server (siehe angehängtes Bild) und parst dann den HTML-Code, der zurückkommt, wenn du aus deinem Programm die Seite / das Verzeichnis abfragst, oder du baust in dein Programm die Möglichkeit ein, via FTP auf den Server zuzugreifen. Das wäre, meiner Meinung nach, die schöner Möglichkeit!

Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## shampoogy (13. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Antwort. Genau das mit dem FTP wollte ich auch machen.
Kann ich dass dann in der Art irgendwie tun? (Ich bleib mal bei dem Bsp)

- new File("ftp://tutorials.de/forum/images_v6/misc")
- über ein URL-Objekt

Oder muss ich FTP für meine Homepage einstellen? - Danke schon mal.


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (13. Mai 2009)

So wie du das vor hast, wird das nicht klappen. Jedenfalls ist mir da keine Möglichkeit bekannt.
Aber du hast doch sicher schon einen FTP-Zugriff auf deine Homepage - irgendwie müssen die Daten ja auf den Server.
Da schau mal bei  nach "Java FTP" und lies dich ein, wie du mit Java und FTP umgehst.

Gruß
Gerrit


----------

